# Help me find this Latin song



## Madridi (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm sorry, I don't have much to go on, but I heard this song all the time last month in the US. It's apparently one of the famous ones like Danza Kuduro. They even sang it in downtown disney and people were dancing and stuff.

Anyway, all I can say that the phrases ended with the letter "o" .. There was one phrase that ended with the word "movimiento". I think there was another phrase that ended with "Tiendo"..

Anyway, not really much to go on, but I'm hoping someone would know what I'm talking about 

Thanks


----------



## Yumi (Jan 3, 2014)

Well...how did it sound like? A close genre you can think of? 

Try Disneys site:
http://www.parktunes.com/resorts/2

lots of songs listed and well, maybe you will find it in there.


----------



## Madridi (Jan 3, 2014)

Yumi said:


> Well...how did it sound like? A close genre you can think of?
> 
> Try Disneys site:
> http://www.parktunes.com/resorts/2
> ...



Thanks, but it's not there. It was sang by one of these entertainment groups over there for people to dance, so Disney has nothing to do with it.

I don't know how to explain how it sounds like lol. But it makes you want to jump and dance like Danza Kuduro


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2014)

The problem when someone says _"latin song"_ is that it could be sang in aprox. one million quadrillion languages other than latin that are Romance languages. 

Sorry, without at least a chunk of lyrics, I don't think anyone will be able to help you _unless _they were in the exact same amusement park and heard the exact same song that they happen to know. If you ever hear it again, try to register more of its features. 

*EDIT:* Actually, could this be it?



_"L'onda va su e giù,_
_Sotto un ciello che è tutto blu_
_Del grande oceano, capirai_
_Che scorre lento_
_Nel suo *movimento*_
_E' il rondò di quel viavai"_

That's Italian and Latin Spanish though.


----------



## Madridi (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha, it's not a Disney song! It's like any other song. They've repeating in the radios all month long. I just said that a group sang it there because they only sing stuff people dance on (you know, an entertainment group)

The song is also full of energy, nothing like this one.

Oh and when I said Latin, it's cause I was in Florida, where the Latino population is a lot. And the radio station I listened to was Latin. So yeah I have nothing much to go on. I just figured someone would know it since it looks like it's famous, and looks like it's new (2013)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2014)

madridi4ever said:


> Haha, it's not a Disney song! It's like any other song. They've repeating in the radios all month long. I just said that a group sang it there because they only sing stuff people dance on (you know, an entertainment group)
> 
> The song is also full of energy, nothing like this one.
> 
> Oh and when I said Latin, it's cause I was in Florida, where the Latino population is a lot. And the radio station I listened to was Latin. So yeah I have nothing much to go on. I just figured someone would know it since it looks like it's famous, and looks like it's new (2013)


Ah! Latino song then, alright, noted. If I come across anything like it, I'll definitely post.


----------



## Madridi (Jan 3, 2014)

Appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Yumi (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe i hit jackpot on this:

_Ew_

Since you said it was in downtown disney, we all can assume it was a disney song. xD
although, i dunno why this song would be played anywhere around a disney place. =/
Not too fond of this music though. xD
Genre: reggaeton


----------



## Madridi (Jan 3, 2014)

Yumi said:


> Maybe i hit jackpot on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, nice try, but sadly it's not it. This music also does not have that jumpy feeling to it (again, I refer you to Danza Kuduro for the kind of music the song was).

I googled lots of songs that had movimiento as the title but none of them were correct (and I did look at this before lol)

Appreciate the effort


----------



## Yumi (Jan 3, 2014)

madridi4ever said:


> Haha, nice try, but sadly it's not it. This music also does not have that jumpy feeling to it (again, I refer you to Danza Kuduro for the kind of music the song was).
> 
> I googled lots of songs that had movimiento as the title but none of them were correct (and I did look at this before lol)
> 
> Appreciate the effort


 

Ahhh no...so close. They end with that "o" sound and the word "movimiento" AND maybe i thought "tiendo" was "tiempo" ahaha xD
Well Danza Maduro is from Don Omar..well..i think it is. So the genre is close.

Try these out:
http://top40-charts.com/chart.php?cid=34
if you say its quite popular, then im sure it is somewhere in some top listings.

i know the feeling when you hear a song and you really want to find it. ;P


----------



## Madridi (Jan 3, 2014)

Yumi said:


> Ahhh no...so close. They end with that "o" sound and the word "movimiento" AND maybe i thought "tiendo" was "tiempo" ahaha xD
> Well Danza Maduro is from Don Omar..well..i think it is. So the genre is close.
> 
> Try these out:
> ...


WOHOOO!!

I couldnt find it in the list, but I found 2 more songs I wanted:
- Daddy Yankee - La Nueva Y La Ex
- Wisin - Que Viva La Vida

However, I stumbled upon a youtube video of latin remixes. It's this song at minute 12!


It's Zumba by Don Omar. I freakin love that dude!

Thanks a lot for your help! You too Foxi4!

Edit: Oh and, this was my 1000 post! Yay meeee


----------

